# pen stands



## wizical (Jul 13, 2007)

I have been looking through the site and I have seen pens sitting on the single plastic pen stand.  Where Can I find them.  Thanks

Keven

www.custom-woodturning.com


----------



## JimM (Jul 13, 2007)

I just ordered and received 2 dozen from the following:

http://www.nilecorp.com/products.asp?sku=1731

If you notice in the banner at the top of the page, there is NO minimum order from 6-6-07 until 8-5-07.  Before and after that I believe that they have a $50 minimum. 
JimM


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanx for that reply Jim


----------



## wizical (Jul 13, 2007)

thanks for your help, i appreciate it


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 13, 2007)

There is someone that sells them pretty cheap that is a member of this site. I will let you know who, if I remember.


----------



## LanceD (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't think anyone here sells them less than the 58 cents each in quantities of 12 or more if purchased from Nile.


----------



## Monty (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toolcrazy_
> <br />There is someone that sells them pretty cheap that is a member of this site. I will let you know who, if I remember.


I think you remember a group buy the Daniel did on these some time back.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I just ordered some to use when I give some pens for Christmas gifts this year. That is a real good price.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 14, 2007)

How about horizontal stands for use on a desk?  e.g. to hold a large Gent or Emporer.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jul 26, 2007)

yeah jim, thanks for the site. after i spent $40 there! [}][][] at least i didn't have to spend 50...


----------



## JimM (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ahoiberg_
> <br />yeah jim, thanks for the site. after i spent $40 there! [}][][] at least i didn't have to spend 50...



Send me the $10 so I can order some!


----------



## 2rcbruce (Jul 31, 2007)

They took my money too. Good stuff!


----------



## ahoiberg (Aug 1, 2007)

so, after i made an order for the pen stands, plus a few extra things, i FINALLY got the invoice and the pen stands are on backorder! son of a...


----------



## jtate (Aug 1, 2007)

You know, you can make these plastic stands by taking a piece of plexiglas, bending it and cutting a little notch for the pen.  You get the plexiglass sheet, scoring it by scratching a straight line where you want it to break and then snapping the strips off.  Hold the strips over a hot eye on a stove until they get pliable.  Bend them and let them cool.  Use a round file to cut a notch in the top and bottom where the pen will rest.  You might want to cut the notch before heating and bending.

Cheap and easy!

Especially when the cutt-offs in the waste bin at the hardware store are just the right width for pen stands!  Then it's REALLY cheap.

Julia


----------



## mikegibs (Aug 2, 2007)

Love the Great Tips! Especially when they include the word Cheap!

Mike G.


----------

